# Unser Schwimmteich



## robert37 (7. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Meiner ist jetzt ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt.Der 2 ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt .In meinem hab ich auch ca 20 Kois.Der 2 ist ohne Fische .

Leider bekomme ich meine Bilder noch nicht hier rein bin auch neu hier.Ich hab jetzt 2 Schwimmteiche gebaut möglichst einfach mit Kies und Pflanzenfilter.
Mein eigener hat ca 65000 l
Der meiner Nachbarin hat ca 32000l

Die Technik funktioniert sehr gut und ist eingentlcih sehr einfach zu bauen .

Dokumentiert sind beide Projekte auf meiner HP www.unsergarten.de.ms.

Werde aber wenns ichs kann     hier die bilder mal reinsetzen .

Ganz liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Annett (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Robert, 

bezüglich Bilderupload lies Dir doch das hier mal in Ruhe durch.
Wenn dann noch Fragen sind, helfen Dir sicherlich auch unsere anderen Moderatoren/Experten weiter - ich bin gleich wech...


----------



## robert37 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

So nu kann ich auch Bilder einstellen grins

Das war unser alter Teich. Dann haben wir uns ca 2 Jahre mit dem Thema Schwimmteich beschäftigt.Klärung ,Wohin mit den Pumpen.
Und vor allem auch wer gräbt ? Bagger ging nicht .also haben wir uns gesagt egal wir fangen einfach mal an .65000l musten rein egal wie .Da wir nicht ohne Fische können haben wir uns gedacht bauen wir ihn so ,dass auch Kois noch Pklatz haben und wenn wir schwimmen bauen wir ihnen einen Bereich ,wo sie sich zurückziehen  können.
Und ich muss sagen bis heute funktioniert alles wunderbar.Der Teich ist ca 10 Monate im Jahr glasklar.Im Klärbecken sind ca 16 Tonnen Kies verteilt ,der durch Drainagerohre durchgedrückt wird und ober über 2 Wasserfälle zurück in den Teich läuft.Ich versuche das jetzt mal anhand von Baubildern zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## robert37 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hier ist der Skimmereinbau zu sehen .Für uns war wichtig das alles so günstig wie möglich gebaut wurde.
Wichtig hierbei rund um den Teich Eisenstangen zu stellen ,an denen ich überall Höhenstriche gemacht habe um exat mit den gleichen Höhen arbeiten zu können.
Im Hintergrund sieht man ein ganz normales 300 L Regenfass ,das später unter dem Badedeck verschwindet ,und in dem später auch die Pumpen liegen werden .
Der große Vorteil daran ist ,dass die Pumpen selten sauber gemacht werden müssen,da der meiste Schmutz schon im Skimmer bleibt.


----------



## robert37 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Dann haben Heike und ich gegraben und gegraben,denn alle die helfen wollten hatten gar keine Zeit mehr 3 Wochen haben wir beiden gegraben,und das ist babei rausgekommen

Links im Bild kann man schon sehen ,dass wir einfach Pflanzkübel genommen haben .Die waren günstig  ,die einfach mit Beton gefüllt damit man später das Bankirai vernünftig verschrauben kann.Zwischen den Pflanzkübeln kann man auch den Simmer erkennen.
Da wir das Klärbecken aus Granit haben wollten,überlegten wir wie wir mit dem Granit am besten arbeiten konnten um möglichst wenig Verschnitt zu haben .Also haben wir einfach von jedem 1m langen Block 30 cm abgeschnitten .so hatten wir 70 cm Höhe für das Klärbecken und die 30 cm seht ihr hier im mittleren bild schon als Kante für die Umrandung.

Das ganze Becken hat durchweg eine Tiefe von 1,80m


----------



## robert37 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Weiter geht es mit dem Pumpenschacht.Hier kommt das Regenfaß rein für die Pumpen rein.Und wieder Pflanzringe mit Beton für das Badedeck.Heute kann ich schon sagen das auch ein Elefant drauf sitzen könnte grins
Im Bild in der Mitte kann man das Rohr erkennen ,dass direkt mit dem Skimmer verbunden wird.Heute würde ich vielleicht sogar vom Skimmer 2 Ausgänge zum Pumpenschacht und damit zum Regenfaß legen.Der Vorteil wäre,das man auch eine größere Pumpe,z.B.20000 oder 25000l anschließen kann.Das wäre bei einem Anschluß nicht möglich,da die Pumpe zuviel saugt und nicht ganz genug Wasser durch den Skimmer kommt.Die Erfahhrung hab ich bei meiner Nachbarin gemacht ,die unbedingt einen 3m Wasserfall haben wollte.Dazu dann eine Pumpe von 25000l .Da war der Anschluß am Regenfaß einfach zu klein .Die Pumpe hat es ganz langsam leer gesaugt.Dort habe ich dann einen 2 Anschluß am Skimmer gelegt und schon war das Problem erledigt.Ich habe bei mir eine 5000l und zusätzlich eine 6000l Pumpe angeschlossen.Das ist bei einem Anschluß ohne weiteres möglich.


----------



## Uli (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

hallo robert,
das sieht doch sehr gelungen aus!ich glaube ich schaue mir das demnächst mal aus der naehe an,da ich sowisöse ab und an in münster bin.war doch münster?
gruß uli


----------



## robert37 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hier sieht man schon eine Wand vom Klärbecken .Rechts im Bild die 30 cm Granitblöcke Man erkennt ,dass ich davor schon eine Auflage gegossen habe .Darauf kommt die Folie zu liegen und als Beschwerung auf der Folie wiederum 12mal12 cm Granitblöcke die 1m lang sind.Ich kann heute mit Sicherheit sagen,dass es alles super stabil ist nichts wackelt.Für mich war es einfach die beste Lösung die Folie an der einen Seite zu befestigen.


----------



## robert37 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Uli 
Danke nochmal für die Tips mit den Bildern. Klar würd mich freuen wenn du mal kommst .Ich hoffe es ist alles richtig so .

Münsterland Uli grins


----------



## robert37 (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hier seht ihr weiter wie die folie verlegt wird.Es waren insgesamt 200m² zu legen und zu schweißen.Da wir so viele Ecken im Teich haben ,war es mit dem schweißen gar nicht so einfach.Dann seht ihr auf den weiteren Fotos bin ich angefangen das Badedeck und die Brücke zu verschrauben.Die Stützen im Teich sind natürlich komplett aus Bankirai.
Unten auf den Bildern seht ihr schon die wand zum Klärbecken,mit den beiden Aussparrungen für dir beiden Wasserfälle.


----------



## robert37 (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Wasser marsch.So nach ca 2,5 Monaten sah das dann so aus ,dass wir das Wasser in den Teich einbringen konnten.Nur musten wir einen Feuerwehrschlauch von ca 150 m länge haben ,um ans Stadtwasser zu kommen.
Ich hab Heike gesagt ,zieh dir mal nen kurzen Rock an fahr zur Feuerwehr und komm nicht ohne 150 m Schlauch wieder grins.Sie kam wieder mit 200 m.Mit Klärbecken später blieb die Uhr dann stehen bei 64800l.

Rechts oben seht ihr schon wie die Unterkonstruktion für das Badedeck fast fertig ist .Wenn das Wasser mal immer so aussieht heben wir nur gedacht.naja......grins


----------



## robert37 (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Weiter ging es dann mit dem Klärbecken.Links oben seht ihr schon hab ich das Klärbecken schon mal etwas in Form gebracht.Dann kam die Überlegung wie das Wasser im Klärbecken verteilt wird.Da der Teich heute über 3 Jahre erfolgreich in Betrieb ist denke ich kann man sagen es klappt.
Hier seht ihr mal wie einfach ich es mit gemacht habe,einfach ein Mörtelfass genommen 3 Drainagerohre jeweils 5m lang An den enden mit einem Stopfen verschlossen (Wichtig ist etwas passgenaues arbeiten)
Oben und an der Seite vom Fass ein 90 Grag Bogen HT Rohr 5cm im Durchmesser.Dort hinein kam der Schlauch dann alles schön verklebt und ab unten ins Klärbecken.Das Fass denn mit Steinen bescheren fertig.
Da soll mal einer was günstigeres finden.
Dann kam insgesamt etwas 16 Tonnen Kies ins Klärbecken .Die erste Schicht ca 50cm 8/16Kies darüber dann 4/8 Kies . 
Und das war die ganze Technik darin .
Danach seht ihr den ersten Badeversuch meiner Tochter, aber ich kann euch sicher sagen es war saukalt grins.
Und dann kam das was alles Frauen machen Deko........Das Bededeck nicht mal fertig aber ne Palme die muß drauf menno .....gg

Unten dann der sogenannte Pumpenschacht mit den beiden Pumpen.
Ja so langsam zahlte sich die Arbeit wirklich aus.


----------



## robert37 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Das Gestaltung des Klärbeckens .Ja am anfang hatten wir Platten im klärbecken lieben,was sich aber nicht gut war .sie rutschten immer hin und her.Da haben wir gesagt wir bauen alles um Stützen tein Brücke rüber ,neue Vase usw.Da sich am anfang die Pflanzen so schnell ausgebreitet haben ,wollten wir etwas anderes machen.Ganz unten im Bild sieht man ,dass wir ganz kleine Pflanzkübel in den kies gesetzt haben.So halten wir die Pflanzen etwas in ihre Grenzen.

Links oben mal die UnterKonstruktion für die Brücke,die natürlich mit Bakiraibohlen bis ganz unten am Klärbeckenboden abgestützt ist.


----------



## robert37 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

So das ist dann das Ergebnis .Das war August 2007 Alles wieder fertig und grün


----------



## robert37 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

So hier mal unser Mitschwimmer. So das sind also die die sich mit uns das Wasser teilen.Kois im Schwimmteich hin oder her,es wird immer darüber diskutiert. Wir haben den Schwimmteich jetzt fast 3,5 Jahre und ich kann nichts negatives daran feststellen. 

Aber da wird sich sicherlich die Meinung wieder teilen.
Unseren Teichboden sauge ich  sauge ca 4-5 mal im Jahr komplett ab.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Dein Teich gefällt mir richtig gut  

Glückwunsch


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## thias (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Robert,

sieht sehr schön aus, dein Schwimmteich. Sehr saubere Arbeit   und interessante Gestaltung.
Das Filterprinzip sieht nach Ralf Glenk aus? Ich habe dazu bestimmt nochmal einige Fragen  .


----------



## robert37 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Thias
Danke erst mal 
Ja das ist richtig das kommt von Ralf denke viel einfacher geht es nicht hab jetzt den 3 Teich so gebaut geht suppi 
Übrigens hast du auch echt ne tolle Anlage gebaut klasse.  

Liebe Grüße 
Robert:


----------



## robert37 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Nach dem gleichen Prinzip hab ich auch die beiden Teiche gebaut. Oben inks der Schwimmteich ca 35000l und der Koiteich mit ca 25000l.
Wie gesagt beide nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie bei mit .Der Schwimmteich ist jetzt fast 3 Jahre alt und er hat eine super Wasserqualität.

Der Koiteich ist im Januar gebaut worden .Werde mal den Koiteichbau im einzelnen unter Bau eines Teiches einsetzen.Er hat einen aussenliegenden Pumpenschacht und einen Verteiler für das Klärbecken.Zusätzlich ist er wie die anderen Teiche auch mit einem Oaseskimmer ausgestattet.
Der Garten hat es sogar bis ins Fernsehn bei RTL geschafft und ist bei Deutschlands schönsten Gärten mit Andrea Göpel auf Platz 9 gekommen.
Bilder zu den Dreharbeiten gibts auch auf meiner HP.


----------



## thias (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Robert,
nochmal Kompliment, tolle achitektonische Gestaltung   und perfekte Ausführung.

Ich fange mal mit meinen Fragen an  :
Sind die Bilder von diesem Jahr oder älter. Ich frage, weil es doch relativ wenig Pflanzen für einen 3 Jahre alten Teich sind, die die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen. Oder sehe ich die Unterwasserpflanzen nur nicht?
Hast du keine Probleme mit Algen  , solch ein poolähnlicher Teich muss ja doch recht sauber gehalten werden, um nicht verschmutzt zu wirken.


----------



## robert37 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Thias

Die letzten Bilder sind von diesem Jahr im Juli

Unterwasserpflanzen siehst du nicht weil wir keine haben .Das Klärbecken haben wir im Frühjahr umgebaut.Vorher war es ziemlich zugewachsen.Das wollten wir aber nicht.
Ich sauge den Teich wie schon gesagt so ca 4-5 mal im Jahr aus.Das Klärbecken wollen wir so halten wie es jetzt ist .Mit meinem Sauger kann ich auch den Kies super absaugen.
Zu der Arbeit ,ja er macht sehr sehr viel Arbeit wenn man ihn immer so sauber halten will.Aber damit haben wir kein Problem.Die Kois fühlen sich hier denke ich mal auch sehr wohl also wird es ok sein hoffe ich .
Von dem andern Schwimmteich die Bilder sind auch von Juli.Er wird auch so 5 mal im Jahr ausgesaugt .
Probleme mit algen hatten wir natürlich auch wie alle anderen.
Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## karsten. (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Robert

ich nehme an die weltweite Bewunderung für Deinen Garten und die Teiche hängt Dir schon zum Halse raus !   



den Carpinus-Bonsai und den Fagus-Wald hätt ich gern mal in der Front gesehen !


mfG


----------



## robert37 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Diese Bilder sind von Juli 2007


----------



## robert37 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Bilder sind von Juli 2007



Wenn man das linke Foto z.B anklickt sieht man das das Wasser auch für Juli sehr klar ist und keine Algen zeigt


----------



## thias (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Robert,

trotz weniger Pflanzen klares Wasser, das scheint erst mal ein Widerspruch zu sein.
Das Zauberwort scheint der Kiesfilter zu sein. Kannst du mal was zu deinen Erfahrungen dazu sagen?
Die Dinger funktionieren ja bei Ralf Glenk, bei dir (und bei mir wahrscheinlich auch... denn ich habe ja auch einen  ). Trotzdem erscheinen die mir etwas suspekt, weil ich sie nicht richtig verstehe. Was machen da drin nun die Bakterien, damit das Wasser klar wird? Klar, die bauen Ammoniumverbindungen und soetwas ab, aber die machen das Wasser nicht trüb, sondern vergiften es nur.
Wenn sich Sediment absetzt, verstopft das nicht den Kies? Oben kannst du sicher mit dem Schlammsauger ran, aber du pumpst das "schmutzige" Wasser doch von unten durch die Drainrohre in den Kies?  
Wie du siehst, habe ich ne ganze Menge Fragen...


----------



## robert37 (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert,
> 
> trotz weniger Pflanzen klares Wasser, das scheint erst mal ein Widerspruch zu sein.
> Das Zauberwort scheint der Kiesfilter zu sein. Kannst du mal was zu deinen Erfahrungen dazu sagen?
> ...



Hallo Thias
Warum es so gut geht mit dem Filter ja hm ich denke mal es liegt echt an den Bakterien,was sie nu genau machen da sollen sich mal die Experten hier zu Wort melden.Denke mal die Dicke der Kiesschicht spielt vielleicht auch eine Rolle.(bei mir ist sie immerhin ca 1m dick)Auf alle Fälle geht es bei mir beim Ralf und beim Teich den ich hier noch gebaut auch super.Und bei dir wird es sicher auch funktionieren da bin ich sicher.
Wie gesagt ich habe im Frühjahr das Klärbecken umgebaut und die Drainagerohre auf Verstopfung kontroliert,und du wirst es kaum glauben da stand nach 3 Jahren nicht mal 1cm Schlamm drin .Da war ich selbst überrascht.

Dann habe ich geschrieben ich habe einen Skimmer der mit einem 300l Regenfaß verbunden ist in dem die Pumpen liegen.Wenn überhaupt viel Mulm in den Skimmer kommt ist meine Erfahrung bis jetzt bleibt er zu 70% im Vorfilter hängen.Das zeigen auch eindeutig die fast sauberen Drainagerohre.

Heute würde ich allerdings zur Sicherheit einen Sickerschacht bauen an der tiefsten Stelle im Klärbereich und alle Seiten etwas steiler drauf zulaufen lassen.So könnte der Mulm dort hin und man könnte es vielleicht von zeit zu zeit einfacher reinigen. 

Vielleicht hat ja einer ne bessere Idee.
Ich denke so wie wir es haben kann es nicht die schlechteste Lösung sein .

Sollte allerdings jemand meinen er baut den Teich schwimmt nur drin und macht nichts mehr dran dann der bekommt ein Problem.

Der Mulm auf dem Grund wird meiner Meinung nach in den Jahren so zunehmen,dass man nach ein paar Jahren nur noch wenig lust hat drin zu schwimmen

LG 
Robert


----------



## thias (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Robert



> Heute würde ich allerdings zur Sicherheit einen Sickerschacht bauen an der tiefsten Stelle im Klärbereich und alle Seiten etwas steiler drauf zulaufen lassen.So könnte der Mulm dort hin und man könnte es vielleicht von zeit zu zeit einfacher reinigen.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja einer ne bessere Idee.
> Ich denke so wie wir es haben kann es nicht die schlechteste Lösung sein .


 
Wie ich schon mal beschrieben habe, habe ich versucht, die Vorteile von NG und Ralf Glenk zu verbinden.
Bei mir sieht es so aus in der Reihenfolge:

-> Skimmer/Bodenabsaugung 
umschaltbar im Sammelschacht

-> Einlauf Filtergraben, 
ca. 8m Sedimentationsstrecke mit vielen Pflanzen und auch Unterwasserpflanzen. Am Ende sollte also nur noch klares Wasser sein.

-> Kiesfilter
von oben nach unten durchströmt, unten Drainrohre zur Pumpe.
Zum Teil Kalksteinsplitt, habe hier sehr weiches Wasser.

-> 24V-Schwimmteichpumpe 6000 l
Die Pumpe hat 2 Ansaugstellen je 50% (einstellbar)
1. Wasser direkt aus dem Filtergraben (über dem Kiesfilter)
2. Drainrohr aus dem Kiesfilter
Falls der Kiesfilter sich mal zusetzen sollte, ist also ein Bypass vorhanden

-> Bachlauf 
einstellbar über Schieber
1. 8 m Bachlauf 1m Höhe in Schwimmteich
2. direkter Einlauf (20 cm Höhe) in Schwimmteich

Was meinst du dazu?




> Sollte allerdings jemand meinen er baut den Teich schwimmt nur drin und macht nichts mehr dran dann der bekommt ein Problem.
> 
> Der Mulm auf dem Grund wird meiner Meinung nach in den Jahren so zunehmen,dass man nach ein paar Jahren nur noch wenig lust hat drin zu schwimmen


Hier bin ich allerdings noch optimistischer.
Ich hab die Hoffnung, dass der größte Teil vom Mulm durch die 2 Bodenabsaugungen abgesaugt wird. In der ersten Saison hat das auch gut geklappt, im Filtergraben ist viel mehr Mulm, als im Schwimmteich (auch Algen  ). 
Die Kinder tun da "ihre Arbeit"  . Ich habe lediglich nochmal gezielt nachgeholfen mit aufwirbeln.
Zur Pflege brauch ich jetzt noch weniger Zeit als vorher mit dem Rasenmähen...


----------



## robert37 (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Thias 

Ja das hört sich sehr vernünftig an .Also da denke ich auf jeden Fall das es super klappt  



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robert37 (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Bei der Sache mit dem Mulm am Grund ganz so sicher.Ich hoffe es klappt dann wäre es sehr gut .Mit der Umschaltung das ist nicht schlecht.

Was aber wenn man mal nicht schwimmen kann und das Wasser steht 3-4 Monate .Ich weis nicht ob das da auch alles so funktioniert .
Ich hoffe es für dich.
Aus Erfahrung weis ich jetzt wie schnell sich der Mulm ansammelt.
Ich halte es so ,dass ich einfach von Zeit zu Zeit aussauge ,dass ist dann auch gar nicht mehr so viel Arbeit.Das hört sich nur schlimm an.
Das Klärbecken absaugen dauert ca 1 Stunde .

Den Teich aussaugen so ca 2-3 Stunden.Und wie die Frauen so sind wollen sie immer einen sauberen Teich zum schwimmen haben   
Jetzt kommt ja bei uns noch dazu ,dass wir Kois mit im Teich haben also ich gehe auf Nummer sicher und sauge weiter .Der Sauger war ja nicht billig und der muss im Einsatz bleiben   

Aber wenn es bei dir alles so funktioniert hast du meine volle Anerkennung   

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## robert37 (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo zusammen

So ich hab alles schon mal gereinigt denn es geht bald wieder los der Schwimmteich muss zum baden wieder fit sein . 

Puh letztes Jahr um diese Zeit waren wir schon mal drin .

Alle warten auf besseres Wetter noch nicht unbedingt zum baden aber wenigstens um mal draussen zu sitzen.:beeten 

Also bitte lass uns alle nicht mehr so lange warten .:beeten 

Gruß Robert


----------



## robert37 (20. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Zusammen

So ich hab mich mal getraut am Teich zu schauen und siehe da der erste Schaden ist schon da die Große Vase am Klärbecken hat es nicht geschafft.
(Frostschaden) Das waren die ersten 300 €.
Ansonsten sieht alles noch ganz gut aus .Der Teich ist klar und die Koi's leben auch alle noch .
Hoffe an euren Teichen ist auch alles ok nach dem langen und strengen Frost.

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## robert37 (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Zusammen

So das Jahr fängt wieder an was macht man da planen,hab ja hier auch schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben.

Im letzten Jahr haben wir unseren Filter fertig gestellt was auch sehr gut funktioniert .

Aber wie das so ist im Leben planen wir schon wieder weiter wollen wohl das Klärbecken umbauen.
16 Tonnen Kies sind drin die sollen komplett raus .Probleme macht der Bambus dahinter.Ich dachte er wäre gut eingegrenzt aber wenn der einmal ein Loch gefunden hat ist er nicht zu halten.
Das Klärbecken wollte ich nach dem gleichen Prinzip wieder so bauen allerdings mit Blähton füllen einen Sickerschacht dazu bauen damit man das alles mal besser reinigen kann .
Ansonsten funktioniert der Teich sehr gut nach 6 Jahren.


lg
Robert

Hier unten mal Bilder wie es jetzt so aussieht dann kommt bald die Bauphase die ich auch wieder dokumentieren werde .


----------



## Mariorö (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Robert, ich habe mir Deinen Beitrag eben angesehen und kann Dich nur beglückwünschen zu so einem gelungenen Projekt. Du hast geschrieben, dass Du letztes Jahr einen Filter gebaut hast. Da hat wohl der Kiesfilter doch nicht gereicht?
Ich hoffe Dein Bericht geht bald weiter.
Mario


----------



## robert37 (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



Mariorö schrieb:


> Hallo Robert, ich habe mir Deinen Beitrag eben angesehen und kann Dich nur beglückwünschen zu so einem gelungenen Projekt. Du hast geschrieben, dass Du letztes Jahr einen Filter gebaut hast. Da hat wohl der Kiesfilter doch nicht gereicht?
> Ich hoffe Dein Bericht geht bald weiter.
> Mario



Hallo Mario
Naja ganz unrecht hast du nicht eigentlich hat er immer gereicht aber ein Kies bzw Pflanzenfilter braucht,wie der Name schon sagt sehr viele Pflanzen,und da wir nicht das ganze Klärbecken voll haben wollen mit Pflanzen haben wir eigentlich wenig Pflanzen drin die man für die Wasserreinigung braucht.Und das reicht eben nicht ......
Das ist auch der Grund ,warum wir einen großen Filter nachgerüstet haben.

Und dann kommt noch dazu ,dass wir nicht einen reinen Schwimmteich haben sondern es schwimmen auch noch ca 20 Koi drin rum,das das Ganze nur mit einem Kies und Pflanzenfilter einfacher macht

Und da Kies sehr wenig Ansiedlungsfläche für Backterien bietet hatten wir uns für Blähton endschieden.Eigentlich sieht der Kiesfilter auch noch gut aus aber wie ich schon sagte ,ich muß mir bei dem Bambus was überlegen.Und ohne das Klärbecken zu verändern komme ich an das Biest nicht richtig ran :evil


lg
Robert


----------



## Mariorö (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Robert, warum muß der Bambus weichen? Hast Du schon ein Loch im Klärbecken?
Wenn er nur so weg müsste würde ich erstmal mit Roundup versuchen. Wäre für mich zu viel Aufwand wieder ein Teil einzureißen.
Mario


----------



## robert37 (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



Mariorö schrieb:


> Hallo Robert, warum muß der Bambus weichen? Hast Du schon ein Loch im Klärbecken?
> Wenn er nur so weg müsste würde ich erstmal mit Roundup versuchen. Wäre für mich zu viel Aufwand wieder ein Teil einzureißen.
> Mario



Hallo Mario

Der Bambus muss nicht weichen ich muss aber mal alles freigraben und ihm zeigen wer der Herr im Haus ist 

Durch die Folie ist er noch nicht gekommen ,aber das macht er warscheinlich genau dann wenn ich das gar nicht gebrauchen kann
Ich will ihm da zuvor kommen

Und wenn ich dann schon dabei bin mach ich das Klärbecken auch gleich neu.

LG
Robert


----------



## Sigridkira (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Robert,
eine superschöne Anlage, die Ihr da gebaut habt. Ich bin immer wieder am Durchblättern und Staunen.
Da wir für nächstes Jahr auch einen Schwimmteich planen, bin ich ständig hin und hergerissen und in vielem noch Unklar.
Meine Frage an Dich wäre, bezüglich der Lautstärke vom Überlauf Klärbecken. Du hast ja 2 Überläufe gebaut, ist das dann leiser, da die Wassermasse ja geteilt wird?
Ich habe auch gesehen, das Wasser kommt nicht ins tiefe Wasser, sondern du hast da eine Stufe gebaut, hat die eine Bedeutung?
LG Sigrid


----------



## robert37 (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*



Sigridkira schrieb:


> Meine Frage an Dich wäre, bezüglich der Lautstärke vom Überlauf Klärbecken. Du hast ja 2 Überläufe gebaut, ist das dann leiser, da die Wassermasse ja geteilt wird?
> Ich habe auch gesehen, das Wasser kommt nicht ins tiefe Wasser, sondern du hast da eine Stufe gebaut, hat die eine Bedeutung?
> LG Sigrid



Hallo Sigrid

Freut mich das dir unsere Anlage gefällt 

Zum Überlauf kann ich dir sagen den haben wir zur reinen Optik so gebaut 1 fanden wir zu wenig .
Der Vorteil hier ist meiner Meinung nach man braucht relativ wenig Wasser damit der Überlauf auch vernünftig läuft.(wenn das Blech richtig gekantet ist )dass heißt mit nur einer kleinen __ Nase vorne dann läuft das Wasser super und er ist sehr leise .

Wird die Kante im rechten Winkel nach unten gekantet läuft der Überlauf natürlich nicht richtig und dann ist er sehr laut.

Die Stufe im großen Teich ,die du sicher meinst, haben wir so gebaut erstens weil ich eine vernünftig feste breite  Auflage für die vordere Granitwand brauchte zweitens  kannste da noch mal einen Pflanzkübel hinstellen und drittens gehen wir ja vom Badedeck ohne Leiter ins Wasser und das ist dann der Einstieg .

Und ....grins meine Frau kann im Teich nicht stehen da kann sie sich da mal schön hinsetzen und ausruhen

Sonst gehste mal unten auf unsere HP da ist das alles noch genauer beschrieben.

LG
Robert


----------



## Sigridkira (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Robert,
vielen Dank für die nette und ausführliche Antwort, das war wirklich sehr interessant.
Auch das mit der Stufe ist echt schön.
Liebe Grüße 
Sigrid


----------



## Mandelblüte (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Robert,

der Bericht und die Bilder und vor allem das Ergebnis haben mich fasziniert! Ganz großes Kompliment für Euer Werk!
Ich habe noch Fragen zu dem selbst gebauten Verteiler im Klärteich:
Sehe ich das richtig, an beiden grauen Rohrbögen wird je ein Zuleitungsschlauch angebracht um das zu klärende Wasser dort hin zu befördern (aus dem Regenfass nach dem Skimmer). Es sind zwei Anschlüsse, weil Du zwei Pumpen hast? 
Ist der schwarze Mörtelkübel mit einem Deckel - in dem Fall eher ein Boden - versehen? Sonst läuft das Wasser ja nicht in die Drainagerohre, sondern einfach unten aus dem Kübel. Was ist das für ein Deckel und wie wird der befestigt?

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Antwort
Mandelblüte


----------



## robert37 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Zusammen

So nach dem langen Winter haben wir endlich auch mal wieder was am Schwimmteich gemacht.

Nach der ganzen Zeit ist mir aufgefallen das sich das Klärbecken total zugesetzt hat .

Die Drainagerohre waren zu .

So bin ich am Rosenmontag angefangen und habe 10 m³ Kies auf 2 Container verteilt.

Dann bin ich ganz von vorne angefangen und habe jetzt in den letztn 6 Tagen das Klärbecken neu gestaltet.

Diesmal mit 10m³ Lava und einer spülbaren Drainage .
Hier mal ein paar Bilder dazu.


----------



## robert37 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Dann die Drainagerohre rein


----------



## robert37 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hinten in der Ecke stand der Bambus man man der hat mir den letzten Nerv geraubt


----------



## robert37 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Zwischendurch noch ne Glaswand in die Ecke gebaut ,wo der Bambus stan (nie wieder Bambus ):evil


----------



## robert37 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Heute am 1 Mai nach 6 freien Tagen ist fast alles fertig .

Pflanzen müssen noch rein und Lochblech unter die Glaswand .Das ist das Ergebnis heute abend


----------



## robert37 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Zusammen 

So die ersten 6 Wochen sind um .Es sieht so aus ,als wenn sich die Arbeit gelohnt hat der Teich ist glasklar.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder dazu


----------



## robert37 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Leonie

Der Bambus hat echt genervt ,ich hab noch einen hier der ist ca 6m bei dem ist es auch nicht viel besser obwohl er im 300 l Faß steht.So bald er einmal über das Faß ist kannst du ihn nicht mehr halten ,aber den bezwingen wir auch noch 

Gut ist es immer dann wenn man was baut was auch funktioniert .Hier scheint es sehr gut zu klappen .

Mal schauen wie es weiter geht .
Erstaunlich ist ,dass unten im Teich nicht eine Fadenalge ist ,oben jedoch müssen sie jede Woche abgekeschert werden.


Naja egal Teich ist klar was wollen wir mehr .

Liebe Grüße
Robert


----------

